# Knowledge share regarding MAC addresses



## Andyiz (Jan 5, 2006)

Dear friends, 
Did u know that mac addreses of many PC's can be changed

Visit:
*www.nthelp.com/NT6/change_mac_w2k.htm


But remember Not all LAN's hav the Mac address property.


LANCER and Tech com were the companies who provided this property earlier 
This property is no longer Available with the LAN's Of Today.


----------



## invisible (Jan 6, 2006)

U can change MAC address of you LAN card with many softwares.If u search the forum u will get it.
Man what do u mean by this ' This property is no longer Available with the LAN's Of Today'.?
every LAN card has MAC address property.and u can change it.if u want the softwares i will give the links.This is call MAC spoofing.


----------



## theraven (Jan 6, 2006)

u can simply change it from hardware properties under device manager ..
not a big deal


----------



## invisible (Jan 6, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> u can simply change it from hardware properties under device manager ..
> not a big deal


ye


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 6, 2006)

*Reply*

U got it all wrong Mr invisible, Not every Lan has that Property (mac address Property) but has a unique 48 bit mac address assigned to it which can be changed easily changed using Network or mac address property.
Hope u got it


Proof:
Check out whether u can change the mac adress of Pc's in our  Coll\ office, i bet  will surely find one Pc atleast which wont hav that property
Generally Motherboard having INBUILT LAN wont hav that property.


And BTW with "This property is no longer Available with the LAN's Of Today" is meant that lans manufactured nowadays(recently) wont hav that property for security reasons



i never meant that Mac address cant be changed if that property is absent
using Smac everthing can be done

i emphazied on how easy it is to change tha mac if the Lan itself has that property, no need to use snooping soft(Smac).
if its isnt available(property of mac address), then smac is handy but risky.


Got it ????????/


----------



## invisible (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Reply*



			
				Andyiz said:
			
		

> U got it all wrong Mr invisible, Not every Lan has that Property (mac address Property) but has a unique 48 bit mac address assigned to it which can be changed easily changed using Network or mac address property.
> Hope u got it
> 
> 
> ...


can someone understand what this guy is saying?


----------



## kalpik (Jan 6, 2006)

I think he means.. that earlier we could change the MAC address via device manager only... but now we cannot. But thats not true...


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 6, 2006)

*reply*



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> I think he means.. that earlier we could change the MAC address via device manager only... but now we cannot. But thats not true...




What is with u all, guys? Y cant u understand such simple things
Let me make it simpler


u can change ur mac address Via Device Manager(i dont deny it)
Rite

Now consider the case wherein ur Lan card is damaged, and u are forced to buy a new one. 
Now with the New one u cant change Mac Via Device manager 
bcoz u wont find that property of MAc or Network Address 
Remember, whether u can change the MAC or not , depends on the LAN and Not the OS. 


Dont be under the impression that one can Change the MAC Address of all the PC's Via Device Manager.
U all Can bcoz ur Lan Card Supports that property

Try Changing the Lan Card or Else Try It With Some other PC's


I could change my MAC Before but not any longer After i bought the New Lan.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 6, 2006)

> Now with the New one u cant change Mac Via Device manager



Thats not true... It solely depends on the LAN card manufacturer, and the driver, not on new/old cards... I bout a card a week back, and i can change the MAC address via device manager.

Anyway, why such a fuss on changing MAC address via device manager?? Everyone knows there are tons of utilities to change MAC address!


----------



## invisible (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Andyiz said:
			
		

> kalpik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all wrong
u shud b able to change now also.DOnt use device manager.Use any free utilities in softpedia.com
there are lots of apps...for MAC spoofing


----------



## siriusb (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok, the confusion seems to be not knowing what mac spoofing is. The mac address stored on a rom in your lan card is not changeable. When you are mac spoofing, only the OS's view of the address is changed. It absolutely does not depend on the manufacturer/date of manufacture or onboard/external lan card. As long as the OS allows it, it can be done. Even if it doesn't you can probably reshack it, I guess.


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				invisible said:
			
		

> Andyiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am aware of the Soft that enables us to change the MAC address.
But i cant Via Device Manager( Which i used previously) to change Mac address. 
Hope its clear


----------



## rachitar (Jan 7, 2006)

To change the MAC Address Go To
My Computers->Properties->Hardware->DeviceManager->NetworkAdapters
Right Click on your LAN card.Then Go To
Properties->Advanced->LocallyAdministeredAddress
Check the option of your value and enter a 12 digit Hex Code
Sometimes some companies have some rule about the starting letters of the address so the best option is to change the last few digits of your actual MAC address


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 7, 2006)

*reply*



			
				rachitar said:
			
		

> To change the MAC Address Go To
> My Computers->Properties->Hardware->DeviceManager->NetworkAdapters
> Right Click on your LAN card.Then Go To
> Properties->Advanced->LocallyAdministeredAddress
> ...


Y dont u read the forum properly
The discussion here is not how tho change Mac address, but the discussio is about some Lan card which wont have the network adress property
so one cant change the Mac adress in the Way u mentioned obove
In these Lan's u wont Find any thing called as " LocallyAdministeredAddress Or network add or Mac adress( depends on manufacture)" . so One cant change the maC ADDRESS

Though using Softwares it can stil be done even if the Foresaid property is absent.

Once again Requesting u to read the posts Carefully and then Answer


----------



## invisible (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Andyiz said:
			
		

> Y dont u read the forum properly
> The discussion here is not how tho change Mac address, but the discussio is about some Lan card which wont have the network adress property
> so one cant change the Mac adress in the Way u mentioned obove
> In these Lan's u wont Find any thing called as " LocallyAdministeredAddress Or network add or Mac adress( depends on manufacture)" . so One cant change the maC ADDRESS
> ...


I think you are doing it wrong.
hey just change networkaddress in devicemanager.thats it.
and btw every lan card will have this property.


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				invisible said:
			
		

> Andyiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both the Methods Gets u to the same area
Both are valid
both an be used to change the Mac
Mr Invisible y dont u try changing the mac adress of the pc's in our Office or @ Home and then Come back to me
Can nybody make this Guy understand???
Mod PLz help


----------



## geekysage (Jan 8, 2006)

Chill, guys.

I think what Andyiz is trying to say is that his comp's NIC (network interface card; calling it *LAN card* is too crude IMHO) doesn't have the property to change the MAC address via the windows device manager i.e. does not allow MAC spoofing via the device manager.

Although I have personally not found any card which doesn't allow the change, some chipset manufacturer(s) might have disabled the property. AFAIK and as evident from previous posts, we can always use 3rd party apps to spoof the MAC.

Hope invisible will get andyiz point now. Andyiz, i know it's frustating when people don't understand what you are trying to say but the key is to remain calm and try to be as clear as possible.

Peace.


----------



## invisible (Jan 8, 2006)

update the LAN card drivers.


----------



## theraven (Jan 9, 2006)

does ur head have ANY connection to ur hands when u type rot ?


----------



## geekysage (Jan 9, 2006)

*www.geekysage.hostachio.com/rofl.gif

I wanted to say that so badly but didn't wanna hurt anybody.


----------



## siriusb (Jan 9, 2006)

Actually, some cards don't allow changing their mac address in eeprom. Such cards disallow it by not providing the device driver support for changing it. Updating the lan driver in that case is a long, but, logical shot.


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 9, 2006)

*reply*



			
				geekysage said:
			
		

> Chill, guys.
> 
> I think what Andyiz is trying to say is that his comp's NIC (network interface card; calling it *LAN card* is too crude IMHO) doesn't have the property to change the MAC address via the windows device manager i.e. does not allow MAC spoofing via the device manager.
> 
> ...



I had tried to convey wat u did successfuly 
It took 4-5 posts to make Invisible And others understand
I think even Mahatma gandhi Would have Lost his cool
I must admit i got frustated,
this will Never  be repeated
anyways tnx for conveying wat i eventually want to convey


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 9, 2006)

*reply*



			
				invisible said:
			
		

> update the LAN card drivers.


LOL


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 9, 2006)

*reply*



			
				siriusb said:
			
		

> Actually, some cards don't allow changing their mac address in eeprom. Such cards disallow it by not providing the device driver support for changing it. Updating the lan driver in that case is a long, but, logical shot.


Not recomemded( updating)


----------



## theraven (Jan 9, 2006)

@sirius if the manufacture is disabling change of mac add. thru device drivers then its quite obvious that if they update there drivers they'll still be blocking it

besides the fact that for a thing like NIC's, the drivers are rarely ( or never ) updated.

at most say ur using drivers for another lan card , which again i might add doesnt work since ive tried using generic drivers for lan cards ..
just doesnt get detected.

unless there are hacked drivers ... but then again liek i said .. for somethign like NIC's no one goes thru soo much trouble .


----------



## invisible (Jan 9, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> @sirius if the manufacture is disabling change of mac add. thru device drivers then its quite obvious that if they update there drivers they'll still be blocking it
> 
> besides the fact that for a thing like NIC's, the drivers are rarely ( or never ) updated.
> 
> ...


wtf
i have an old realtek LAN card
with the windows default drivers there is no option of changing MAC address.
With the new drivers the device mangaer allows me to change the MAC ID.
I would love to give the screeshots but just i dont have time for all this shiity.
I am able to clearly understand the problem now 
@andy
what is the LAN card u r having?


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 9, 2006)

*reply*



			
				invisible said:
			
		

> theraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Earlier Lancer which aided MAc address Change
Now i have Techcom which nolonger has the property of mac change
Btw I was provided the Device Driver by the manufactures 
Which is still the MOST recent Driver(i checked out that)
Secondly just bcoz with new driver u had installed helped to get that Mac address Property doesnt mean that it will be the case with everybody

Also let me share the recent exp of mine regarding the foresaid topics
i has seen a motherboard of INTEL which had inbuilt Lan with it
AS usual It didnt have MAc adress change property 

Now visit any intel website and just tel me whether they are providing any updates to the Lan drivers or Not
I bet They wont

y cant u understand that for security reasons That property is no longer available with any of the Lan manufactures.


----------



## invisible (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Andyiz said:
			
		

> Earlier Lancer which aided MAc address Change
> Now i have Techcom which nolonger has the property of mac change
> Btw I was provided the Device Driver by the manufactures
> Which is still the MOST recent Driver(i checked out that)
> ...


This is horrible.wtf.wtf.wtf.wtf.
Intel doesnt make LAN cards.Thas why they dont provide support for LAN card drivers.
Their motherboards come with inbuilt other Company LAN cards like realtek etc.. U suck more than I do lol   
and also what is the driver date of your Techcom.Tell the chip name embedded on it.


----------



## suhasingale (Jan 10, 2006)

geekysage said:
			
		

> Chill, guys.
> 
> I think what Andyiz is trying to say is that his comp's NIC (network interface card; calling it *LAN card* is too crude IMHO) doesn't have the property to change the MAC address via the windows device manager i.e. does not allow MAC spoofing via the device manager.
> 
> ...



You are the gr8 in all that u could understand what andyiz wants to xplain. I have also checked the same and have found that some of the companies has disabled this feature for security reasons.


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				invisible said:
			
		

> Andyiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same Prblm Again. Y dont u read carefully to wat i posted.
i never mentioned InTel Manfactures Lans
But if they are updates to the Lans drivers , INtel Would Take us to the Link. THis can be Any other LAn maufacturing Organisation
Just like INtel uses Soundmax OR Realtek Audio cards, If there are UPdates for the Same provided by the Orignal Manufactures, then INtel would Link us to the respective Website


THIS GUY IS A SCEPTIC NONSENSE.

Mods plz help me understand this NUT.
Using abusive language is a crime 
just convey this to him( For WTF  WTF WTF)


----------



## invisible (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Andyiz said:
			
		

> Same Prblm Again. Y dont u read carefully to wat i posted.
> i never mentioned InTel Manfactures Lans
> But if they are updates to the Lans drivers , INtel Would Take us to the Link. THis can be Any other LAn maufacturing Organisation
> Just like INtel uses Soundmax OR Realtek Audio cards, If there are UPdates for the Same provided by the Orignal Manufactures, then INtel would Link us to the respective Website
> ...


Mods please ban this guy for 10 days for insulting otehr for using abusive language.I have never used any abusive apeech inspite of my anger.  
Tell this nut the meaning of wtf - *Will u Think First*

And coming to your probem]
I had ASUS motehrboard with VIA chipset.From the ASUS site u wont get last drivers.They only give drivers which are applicable to their motherboard n tested with the motehrboard.
For example I had to update the video drivers from www.viaarena.com and also drivers like via hyperion which ASUS wont include in their site.
Hope u understood that the motherboard manufactures will only update the drivers suitable with the motherboard design.
Instead of all this nonsense why dont you post the chipset name of the TEchcom Card.This is my last post .Bye


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				invisible said:
			
		

> Andyiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wil u think first should have been WUTF and not Wtf? do u really think that all the people here would belive this?  They would certainly know what u actully wanted to convey
also it seems u are guilty( using abusive lang) and that is  the reason y this is ur last post? isnt it?
This guy is getting impossible?

coming to the topic

Motherboard manufactures would certianly notify if there are updates
INTEL does so
If ur motherboard didnt get u lastest drivers doesnt mean that all the motherboard manufactures will follow suit
u dumbo?
Let this be ur last post !!!! I wish 

Do visit this site
*www.klcconsulting.net/smac/
Find the following line in the following visit:
SMAC is a MAC Address Modifying Utility (for spoofing MAC address) for Windows 2000, XP, and Server 2003 systems, *regardless of whether the manufactures allow this option or not*

Hope u understand this time.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 10, 2006)

Why dont we just lock this topic and let it be...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 10, 2006)

This thread is going nowhere.........


----------



## theraven (Jan 10, 2006)

HEY 
easy. ..
dont make me come at all of u
theres a disucssion
it got cleared
it doesnt have to get into a heated argument ...
i WILL not lock this since i kind of like this discussion
but any more heated discussion in TIHS topic will result in a temp. ban on that id ... 
i hope im clear on this ...

guys relax and discuss .. if u cant accept a fact. . LEAVE it instead of arguing over it POINTLESSLY


----------



## kalpik (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok... So here's my explaination... MAC address spoofing depends on BOTH the NIC AND the drivers. Sometimes you can change the MAC address by updating drivers.. Sometimes you cannot change it because the hardware does not allow it! And regarding updated drivers pointed out by motherboard manufacturers... They usually dont give the details of the latest drivers, cuz as the motherboard models become older, the manufacturer does not have time to test all the latest drivers and provide links... They just adopt this attitude... "chalta hai na, so no need for driver updates..."

Hope this helps in clearing the discussion...


----------



## invisible (Jan 11, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Ok... So here's my explaination... MAC address spoofing depends on BOTH the NIC AND the drivers. Sometimes you can change the MAC address by updating drivers.. Sometimes you cannot change it because the hardware does not allow it! And regarding updated drivers pointed out by motherboard manufacturers... They usually dont give the details of the latest drivers, cuz as the motherboard models become older, the manufacturer does not have time to test all the latest drivers and provide links... They just adopt this attitude... "chalta hai na, so no need for driver updates..."
> 
> Hope this helps in clearing the discussion...


*Very Good Article*


----------



## theraven (Jan 11, 2006)

article ?
where can u see an article ?


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 11, 2006)

*reply*

@Kalpik,invisible
Throughtout this topic/thread i always refered to those LAN's in which Manufactures Refrained from providing the MAC address Change property, wherin even if there are updates, if applied, wont still allow u to change MAc.


----------



## invisible (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				Andyiz said:
			
		

> @Kalpik,invisible
> Throughtout this topic/thread i always refered to those LAN's in which Manufactures Refrained from providing the MAC address Change property, wherin even if there are updates, if applied, wont still allow u to change MAc.


It is not in the hands of LAN manufacturers.

DO you know how MAC spoofing actually take place?

First of all Manufactures will provide a MAC ID to the LAN card hardware which cannot be changed.
MAC - Media Access Control (AKA BIA - Burned In Address) 

WHen u are connected to LAN ,it is the Operating system which will send the MAC ID of LAN card to the network.MAC addresses help to identify each computer (node) on a network.

And coming to spoofing,What we actually do is, we fool the Operating System to reveal out another MAC ID rather that n the original MAC ID.

While you cannot physically change your MAC address ,through your operating system, you can "spoof" the address. (Tricking the computer into sending/ storing a fake address.)  

Its the operating system which does it.You can even spoof from regedit if your Driver is not showing any option in Device MAnager.

If u are running Windows 2000/XP 

1. Start the registry editor (Run - regedit) 

2. Go to " HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro
l\Class\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1 
-08002BE10318}". Double click on it to expand the tree. The subkeys are 4-digit numbers, 
which represent particular network adapters. You should see it starts with 0000, then 0001, 
0002, 0003 and so on. 

3. Find the interface you want by searching for the proper "DriverDesc" key. 

4. Edit, or add, the string key "NetworkAddress" (has the data type "REG_SZ") to contain 
the new MAC address. 

5. Disable then re-enable the network interface that you changed (or reboot the system).

This is my final post.Bye


----------



## kalpik (Jan 11, 2006)

^^ Hope you understand now.. andy! If not, please read the whole topic from the first post. Even then u have some doubts, plese post back! (No hard feelings man, we are all learning here...)

Peace..


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: reply*



			
				invisible said:
			
		

> Andyiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post should have come a long before
Not tested though
Will test and come back to u 
tnx


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 11, 2006)

*reply*



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Hope you understand now.. andy! If not, please read the whole topic from the first post. Even then u have some doubts, plese post back! (No hard feelings man, we are all learning here...)
> 
> Peace..


Dats the Spirit boy


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 14, 2006)

*reply*

@ invisible

Tested and its 100% working
Hats off MR invisible. U rock
My sincere apologies for the bullish things i said

Though i stil feel ur post(recent) should have come a long time back


----------



## mediator (Jan 14, 2006)

Andyiz said:
			
		

> Dear friends,
> Did u know that mac addreses of many PC's can be changed
> 
> Visit:
> ...


Yea I have read that earlier also but it said it is used to protect the Mac address of the the PC. It is done usually on computers running version higher than Me like XP. I really cant remember where i read it!
if u really want to verify that get urself a linux copy like knoppix and verfiy that!


----------



## suhasingale (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey invisible ROCKS. Cheer up dude.


----------

